# I didn't know that Jordan Peterson has MDD and takes antidepressants...



## Hordak (May 5, 2017)

Didn't see that one coming...


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

He's got Obsessive-Compulsive Personality Disorder. Google it.


----------



## Hordak (May 5, 2017)

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> He's got Obsessive-Compulsive Personality Disorder. Google it.


Peterson and OCD?


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Why would anyone seek psychological advice from someone who can't cure himself?


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Hordak said:


> Peterson and OCD?


Not OCD, but OCPD. These are different things, not to be confused. Just google it and you'll see it describes his personality and hang ups perfectly. The problem is he's preaching them to everybody.


----------



## nonhuman (Aug 22, 2016)

He's not on meds anymore. He found the carnivore diet which curred almost all his autoimmune disorders
and mental health problems. It's the same for his daughter. Google this ****, it's interessting.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Maslow said:


> Why would anyone seek psychological advice from someone who can't cure himself?


I would _absolutely_ have Peterson as a therapist. I think some of his opinions are ludicrous, but I get the impression he would be a very efficacious clinician. If I could choose one therapist in the world for my current problems, it would probably be him.

The idea that someone with a psychological problem should be able to somehow "self therapyise" belies a total lack of understanding about how therapy works. Also any therapist worth their salt isn't going to be able to claim therapy can cure a major psychological problem (the only therapists who believe that are ludicrous newly trained "evidence based" CBT therapist who totally drank all of the isotonic CBT lucozade sport).

What you get from therapy is:

1. An improvement 
2. Enough of an improvement to be able to live a better life, if you are lucky
3. Functionality, if you are very lucky

The sooner people around here realise that there aren't magic cures for things the better.

That being said, social anxiety *is *one of those things that can be drastically improved to the point of being pretty much totally functional, with _good_ therapy. Of that I am convinced. And it can even be done with well designed, consistent (and by that I mean, forever) exposure therapy alone.

Comorbidity, personality disorders, major depressive disorder, bipolar, schizophrenia aren't going anywhere with a 6 week "high intensity" CBT course. Unfortunately I think "evidence based" means, selectively finding people with minor depression or anxiety, throwing out results, and using therapists who are actually competent, rather than the 10 year olds they use in the UK for their IAPT CBT.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

And yeh, I am pencilled in for some CBT (after a year with an actually good therapist). 6 sessions. I am sure its going to finish what my psychologist with multiple degrees finished, for sure, no problem. It's going to be funny though, especially as by that time I will probably know more about psychology than them.

I am actually doing ok though, all things considered, within reason. If I could get the NHS to prescribe me something that would give me a ****ing _tiny_ mood boost to help with my seasonal depression, that didn't turn me into a 350lb apathetic blob, I think I would be fine.

I have been referred back to secondary care (I just wanted them to prescribe perfectly prescribeable meds), and I can't wait for the implied "well you had a lot of therapy _you_ failed" from them.

Sorry, I am a bit ranty tonight, whoever I am.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Anyone who has listened to the way he talks and views the world shouldn't be surprised by this. He comes across as very neurotic, cynical and at times bleak.

I think around 60% or more people in the public eye are suffering from some kind of mental health issue.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

scarpia said:


> People go nuts over the guy for some reason. Any logic they have just vanishes.


I find it odd that he has a cult following, same with most people that develops one really (well not _that _ odd because he is addressing a generation of people with daddy issues.*) Fairly irritating and they always play up to it. Having said that he's less obnoxious than some edgyfolk he gets compared to like Milo Yiannopoulos. I think his (and other's,) work on the big 5 personality stuff is useful and some of his lectures are interesting. Quite interested in mythology and such myself but he seems quite focused on Christianity specifically in a way that I'm not. I think some of his thoughts about mythological symbolism are quite similar to Camille Paglia though of course with certain differences, and I'm just generally not on that train. He gets preachy in his personal videos/interviews at times in an annoying way.

I think most people who dislike him are bothered because they view him as a figurehead for moving the overton window to the right. Personally I can think of far more annoying people but then they're not as famous as he is with young people, so there's that.

*tbh, this is a bit harsh but:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

scarpia said:


> That vid is exactly what I'm talking about. I wasted 4 minutes listening to that guy saying the F word over and over and over and over and over and over.... I could have been watching porn!


I don't think he really cares about Jordan Peterson he's talking about fanboys.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

scarpia said:


> And he sounds like a moron.


Guess you're a fanboy lol.

(I mean clearly the creator of that video isn't incredibly intelligent, but what he says about Peterson's obnoxious fans is fairly right imo.)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

scarpia said:


> I don't know. Because I don't pay that much attention to raging retards. I don't see that much from Peterson fanboys, but I do see a lot of moronic statements from his critics. The Newman interview was awful. I heard the Sackur BBC interview too.


Think I skim watched parts of the Newman interview but don't really remember it, haven't seen the Sackur one at all. Mostly watched his stuff in 2016 or maybe 2017 can't remember. Channel 4 (the channel Cathy Newman works for,) is kind of known for having bad/awkward interviews. And I don't think they care as long as they're getting views. The second and third videos I'm linking are actually on their official channel. The third video they've actually cut so it's just the dramatic bit, and the second one is titled after the negative reaction.


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

Peterson has issues written all over him. I guess he mastered the art of eloquently externalizing them and gained a cult following in the process. He doesn't come across as someone who got his **** together emotionally. I've been saying it for many years; shrinks are all nuts (also told mine, lol).


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow I love Gabor. That 1st video really helped re: the suppressed anger. Gamechanger for me. I made a recording this morn and listening to it, it's apparent where I was angry and I didn't even notice internally. Awesome vid!


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

SparklingWater said:


> Wow I love Gabor. That 1st video really helped re: the suppressed anger. Gamechanger for me. I made a recording this morn and listening to it, it's apparent where I was angry and I didn't even notice internally. Awesome vid!


This whole video is awesome


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't even know what a jordan peterson is.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

He just eats meat now apparently. He sounds like a hypochondriac with his health, but I guess you have to be crazy to be smart.


----------



## Alyosha Clarke (Feb 26, 2019)

Rule 9


----------

